# How can you tell if a Pigeon belongs to someone?



## kiwinz (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi there, I had a Pigeon on my front lawn over a week ago. We have never seen one before in the area we live in. By chance I had thrown some sunflower seeds on the lawn which he had found and started to eat. He returned the next day and I gave him some more. He has been returning every day since then. After about three days he was feeding from my hand and after about 5 days he was jumping onto my arm. He comes in the morning and then a few times in the late afternoon. Anyway my question is, do you think he may belong to someone considering how trusting he has become with me in such a short period of time. Plus he has been coming on his own, until yesterday he had another one with him. While he was eating his seeds they both suddenly flew off, maybe they were called? Any advice is much appreciated because I am getting attached to this fellow but feel if he belongs to someone I don't want to step on any ones toes!


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Usually if a pigeon belongs to someone they will have the pigeon banded. Do these pigeons have bands on their legs?


----------



## kiwinz (Feb 26, 2014)

No they have no bands


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. If you wish to give them a home, then make a place for two birds and keep them for one breeding season then give them back their freedom. 
Or you may tape a note to its leg and wait for a phone call. 
I like option two. 
What color are they? Thanks.


----------



## kiwinz (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi, they are chequered coloured? I had to google that because I have no experience with pigeons and don't really know much about them. Anyway I don't feel comfortable "catching" them as such and keeping them. If they are wild then I would never take that away from them and if they are owned I wouldn't keep them either. I feel they must already have a home because where else would they go to when they are not here (especially at night). I wouldn't be able to get a note around his/her leg. Plus I must stress that it is extremely unusual to have a pair of Pigeons in our area, they must be the first Pigeons I have ever seen here in the last 20 years I have lived here. Thank you for your replies


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

One thing to think about, only 2 birds are coming now if you keep feeding them they will breed and bring their youngsters with them and other feral pigeons. Before you know it you will have a flock coming to feed at your place. If you enjoy them coming to eat feed them once in a while so they look for food elsewhere.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Sometimes people have pigeons that do not have bands. One is not obligated to have bands unless its member of the club. 

I am glad you care for them by giving food. I am sure they have a place to sleep , just like all wild pigeons on a ledge , balcony, etc ( place covered to keep safe from wind and rain and predators). 

Indeed as mentioned before, you will have more than one pigeon coming to your place. Pigeons live in flocks where food is available. Make sure you have no problem with neighbours having them around as we don't want them to end up being hurt or worse.

Since he is doing well in the wild, i will let him be ( even if he was a pet) the way it is and care for him not to be hungry and stay safe. You could try build a coop for them if you wish.


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello again. A member from New Zealand has told us that they have a ban on importing and exporting pigeons, so that makes pigeons a little hard to come by. 
Can you try putting a lost and found add for those two pigeons with pictures if possible? Thank You.


----------

